# Travel Talk > Travel Tips >  Start your day with Yoga and meditation!

## jordan12

Yoga and meditation improves the mind and soul. Both Yoga and meditation are the integral part of Indian culture. While Yoga inculcates a healthy and fit body, meditation prepares the mind to be healthy. Meditation instigates positive thoughts and refreshes the mind. There are many instructors trag individuals in *yoga & meditation  * . Meditation drastically improves the mind and thought process. Yoga and meditation are becoming the part of urban lives. It is possible to relax the mind using yoga and meditation. Yoga and meditation is a great way to start the day. Practising Yoga and meditation regularly is an ideal method to cope with stress. There are many patrons for Yoga and meditation. The earlier generations vouch by Yoga and meditation. Yoga and meditation are popular with those who practise it regularly. However, many people are not aware of the benefits of Yoga and meditation. There is lack of awareness about it. Many people who are conscious about their health and fitness practise Yoga and meditation regularly. There are many celebs who practise Yoga and meditation to stay fit. There is an influx of fans following the trends that celebs have set. Yoga is practised initially and meditation ensue yoga. There are plenty of benefits in practising Yoga and meditation. It improves the mind and rejuvenates the body and soul. There are many retreats and centers that propagate Yoga and meditation.

----------

